# Looking for a Guide Thursday Morning



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just found this... on Friday of course... If you send me an email request to 
[email protected] you'll get a brochure by return mail - for the next time you're down this way... I divide my time between the 'Glades (Flamingo or Chokoloskee) in the daytime and Biscayne Bay (between Miami and Miami Beach) at night... 

At night we're sight fishing small tarpon (average 20 to 40lbs, with an occasional much bigger...) along with snook and other species - all on 8 to 10wt rods... been doing this for over 22 years now....


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

We went with Dingo's Fly Fishing Adventures out of Jupiter, Fl. We got on some Lookdowns and Snook in the dark, then tarpon in the river (with plenty of small jacks), then tarpon (and more jacks) on the beach. Didn't hook any tarpon this time but they were there... and we caught fish and saw lots. What a blast!!


By the way that Chittum Skiff he runs (Snakebite Carbon) was one of the nicest poling boats I've ever seen and handled VERY well...


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Just found this... on Friday of course... If you send me an email request to
> [email protected] you'll get a brochure by return mail - for the next time you're down this way... I divide my time between the 'Glades (Flamingo or Chokoloskee) in the daytime and Biscayne Bay (between Miami and Miami Beach) at night...
> 
> At night we're sight fishing small tarpon (average 20 to 40lbs, with an occasional much bigger...) along with snook and other species - all on 8 to 10wt rods... been doing this for over 22 years now....


What time of year do you target the tarpon in Miami?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We have two seasons - winter and summer -coinciding with the shrimp runs... When the shrimp are moving late December into April or June to mid August all you need is an outgoing tide and the fish line up in the shadows to feed where you can sight fish them on the tide with spin or fly tackle.. When the bridges aren't on - we work docklights (in some cases behind some pretty fancy houses)... When the shrimp aren't moving (like right now) a night trip is still worth doing but we're only working docklights and snook are the main targets with only a few tarpon at one light or another... 

I was introduced to the night scene locally in the winter of 1972. I'd only been in town for a few months back then... It was only years later that we worked out how to fish them with fly rods. The night scene has been a staple for me when the tide is right and the shrimp are moving for the past 22 years as a guide. My only problem is that nights and days conflict with each other. If I'm booked up for day trips a night trip just doesn't happen....


----------

